# Hajra Magyarok!

## Faffy

Van itt rajtam kivul meg hazank fia?  :Wink: 

Faffy

----------

## Denes

Szia!

Magyarok mindenutt vannak!!! 

En meg csak "kostolgatom" a Gentoo-t, de az otlet nagyon tetszik. Azt hiszem szunet utan (szept. elejen) nekiugrok.

Udv:    Denes

----------

## insomniac

Hát, akkor legalább hárman vagyunk... csak hogy én nem M:o-n lakom hanem Svédországban. De akkor is Magyar vagyok ;-)

És imádom a gentoo linux-ot!

----------

## dr_strange

negyediknek jelentkezem...

dr_strange

----------

## Mirrmurr

Sziasztok!

Tanácsot szeretnék kérni hagyományos modemes installhoz.

Stg 3-mal telepítenék, de a hálózatot nem tudom beállítani.

Hol találok errõl doksit? Esetleg valaki megírná nekem részletesen

ide: spring@vnet.hu.

Köszi.

----------

## simca_x

Csak a statisztikak miatt, +1 magyar gentoo user jelen!  :Smile: 

----------

## dr_strange

 *Mirrmurr wrote:*   

> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tanácsot szeretnék kérni hagyományos modemes installhoz.
> 
> Stg 3-mal telepítenék, de a hálózatot nem tudom beállítani.
> ...

 

az Indexen is írtam, de itt ezen a fórumon, a Documentation rész alatt van egy PPP Installation Instructions leírás

----------

## Faffy

Micsoda koincidencia. En is Svedorszagban elek. Stockholm (Solna)

Faffy

----------

## dr_strange

itt vagyok...

----------

## sessionID

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## MacSteve

Hát szevasztok!

Még egy a rovásán a listának, aki magam volnék.

Még csak olvasgatom a gentoo-t, még nem installáltam.

De majd.

Üdv, István

----------

## abergou

Sziasztok!  +1 Kaliforniabol    :Very Happy: 

----------

## MacSteve

Üdv, 

Kérdésem az lenne, hogy net elérés nélkül lehet-e installálni a disztribet? 

Úgy értem: 

- letöltöm akárhol a teljes csomagállományt a netr?l (20 millió CD-re 

- install rendesen, ahogy kell, majd forrásként a helyi vinyóra felmásolt cuccokat adom meg. 

Azért kellene, mert ISDN-en nem állok neki (egy vagyon), kábeltévés meg legkorábban február végére várható. 

Kösz a segítséget! 

István

----------

## dr_strange

lehet

letöltöd az install disket, feltelepíted stage 3-as telepítéssel

aztán kiadsz pár emerge --pretend parancsot azokra a csomagokra, amiket fel akarsz tenni

a kimenetet szépen elmented, elmész egy olyan géphez, ahol gyors elérés van, letöltöd az ibiblio orgról a forrásokat, cd-n hazaviszed és betöltöd a /usr/portage/distfiles alá

onnantól kezdve az emerge már megtalálja

----------

## MacSteve

Üdv,

köszi a segítséget, nagyon jól jött.

Akkor ki fogom próbálni.

Van liveCD-m, stage2 és stage3-om is. Meg leírásom  :Smile: 

Ha jól látom, az emerge lenne a csomagkezel?je.

A rendszeradminisztrációs feladatokra van egységes kezel?felülete? Úgy értem, mint pölö Mandrake alatt a drakconf, vagy suse alatt a yast stb.

Avagy csak a feltelepített csomagok config fájljait kell kézzel, a hagyományoknak megfelel?en beállítani?

Nem riadok meg ett?l sem, csak kíváncsi vagyok.

Másrészt tudok angolul, de lusta is vagyok  :Smile:  és jó egy kis hazánkfiai csoporttal "beszélgetni"  :Smile: 

Üdv, István

----------

## dr_strange

nincs adminisztrátor program, szépen lehet kézzel konfigurálni az /etc alatt lév? dolgokat:-)

----------

## dr_strange

ha ellátogatsz a forum.index.hu Linux fórumán lév? gentoo topikba, ott is vagyunk egyen-ketten már

----------

## MacSteve

Ez jól hangzik, végre kitanulom a dolgokat  :Smile: )))))))))

n? a piaci értékem  :Smile: 

----------

## wrekno

meg 1 lama jelen, bar nemtom beillek-e a sorba, de en Bp-rol telefonalok   :Smile: 

----------

## dr_strange

szia wrekno:-)

amanibhavam

----------

## wrekno

szia  :Very Happy: 

hat te mindenhol ott vagy?  :Smile: 

----------

## zs

Hali, itt még egy egyed BP-ről.  Tudtok hazai mirrort?  Eddig nem találtam...

Üdv,

Zs

----------

## fdavid

Ha már erre jártam, gondoltam felíratkozom. Na meg hogy ne legyen a földrajzi eloszlás olyan egysíkú, és legyen vki Bécsböl is.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dr_strange

magyar mirror: ftp://glm.wigner.bme.hu/gentoo/

----------

## sessionID

Szuper, köszi!

----------

## kovacsi

+1  :Smile: 

Daniaba elø (Sønderborg), svedorszagban szulettet (Halmstad), jugoszlav (vajdasagi) magyar. *phew*  :Wink: 

Most eltelt 2 het hogy keztem hasznalni Gentoo-t.

/Istvan

----------

## K0byB0y

En is itt vagyok magyarnak.  Kicsit kestem; bocs...  :Smile: 

-Koby

----------

## ardavan@kyrandia

Csak statisztika, meg a fórum tesztelése   :Cool: 

----------

## dr_strange

sziasztok!

http://magenta.uw.hu

gyertek, csináljunk jó kis honlapot magunknak

----------

## keli

+1 Kolozsvár, RO   :Smile:   a gepem mellettem kuszkodik egy stage1-es installal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dr_strange

változott a címünk:

http://magenta.hq.hu

megújult külső, dokumentumok magyarra fordítva, fórum, galéria

----------

## dr_strange

irc.freenode.net #gentoo-hu

----------

## jadis

Üdv mindenkinek!

Jöhet a problematikam? Akkor mondom:

Elmondanám hol vagyok: 

1. felraktam a basic CD-röl ami kellett 

2. az egyetemen letöltöttem a portage tree-t és beleraktam... 

3. Ugye most eljutottam oda, hogy a portage tree a helyén. A gond ott van, hogy nem tudom milyen csomagokat kell _pontosan_ letöltenem a bootstraphoz? Mert az ugye nem emerege, tehát ahhoz nem lehet olyan csatolót tenni, hogy csak kiírja, hogy mi kell... Valami ötlet??? 

Kösz előre is a segítséget!

----------

## fdavid

 *jadis wrote:*   

> 3. Ugye most eljutottam oda, hogy a portage tree a helyén. A gond ott van, hogy nem tudom milyen csomagokat kell _pontosan_ letöltenem a bootstraphoz? Mert az ugye nem emerege, tehát ahhoz nem lehet olyan csatolót tenni, hogy csak kiírja, hogy mi kell... Valami ötlet??? 
> 
> Kösz el?re is a segítséget!

 

Legyszives olvasd figyelmesen a dokumentaciot:

 *Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installation Instructions wrote:*   

> Code listing 11.1: Bootstrapping
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/portage
> 
> ...

 

----------

## abiczo

+1 Budapestrol

----------

## alikht

I am very sorry for being completely off topic...

I want to study Hungarian language. Could anyone please help me with some links about the language, forums etc.?

Thank you.

----------

## fdavid

 *alikht wrote:*   

> I am very sorry for being completely off topic...
> 
> I want to study Hungarian language. Could anyone please help me with some links about the language, forums etc.?
> 
> Thank you.

 

Welcome!

It's not easy, and it depends on what do you mean by saying "study Hungarian language".

If you wan't to leran the language there are several books, where Hungarian is discussed as foreign language, but I'm not really confident that they are available in your country. They also may presume a teacher or some Hungarian knowledge. The list of books:

http://pintyoke.ilab.sztaki.hu/hungaroport/keresheto/tankonyvlista.php

Information about Hungarian language exams:

http://pintyoke.ilab.sztaki.hu/hungaroport/keresheto/nyelvvizsga.php

A quite good English-Hungarian Hungarian-English dictionary:

http://dict.sztaki.hu/english-hungarian

If you want to learn just about the language itself (grammar, structures, etc), I have no clue.

----------

## alikht

Yes, I want to learn the language, not about the language. Thanks for links!

----------

## abiczo

alikht, take a look at this site:

http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~arubin/hungarian.html

----------

## alikht

Thank you, but I have found this one already.

----------

## SysOP XXL

Hali!

Hoztam magamat, azaz még egy embert!   :Very Happy: 

Egy kis gentoo: nem tudtok véletlen egy binary hostot? Egy-két alapcsomagot inkább binben raknék fel, minthogy lefordítsam, pl. KDE.

----------

## ha5nyz

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Egy kis gentoo: nem tudtok véletlen egy binary hostot? Egy-két alapcsomagot inkább binben raknék fel, minthogy lefordítsam, pl. KDE.

 

http://fornax.fi.edu/gentoo/packages/i686/

amugy en is itt vagyok  :Smile: 

----------

## Sipi

Nu, még egy, Budapestr?l.

Sipi

----------

## ProTech

En is itt vagyok Ullesrol  :Smile:  Ha valaki nem tudna  :Rolling Eyes:  az egy Szeged melletti falu.

----------

## dr_strange

Mondja valaki, hogy a Gentoo nem jut el mindenhova:-))

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> Mondja valaki, hogy a Gentoo nem jut el mindenhova:-))

 

Na ja  :Smile: 

Más: Ti milyen kernelt használtok? Vagy szerintetek melyik a leggyorsabb?

Én most szivatom magam a 2.6.3-love5-tel... Pedig azt mondják, gyors - a poén, hogy még Steel-nek, a készítönek se indul el...   :Sad: 

Most készülök az mm4-hez  :Smile:  config aztán fordítás  :Smile: 

EDIT: Már messze nem igaz  :Very Happy:  Azóta 2.6.4-rc1-love3 zakatol a gépemen  :Very Happy: 

És persze amit mindenütt megkérdezek, nem tudjátok véletlen, hogy kell Opera alatt hosszú "ö"-t írni? Kezd naggyon idegesíteni   :Mad: 

----------

## keli

Sziasztok, mi a helyzet a gentoo.hu-val? tudtok-e rola valamit? Mar egy ideje nezegettem, de meg mindig csak a "szinte kesz" statusban van s mint ilyen nem enged be az oldalra ...  :Sad: 

A fentebbi magenta-s cim, meg minden jel szerint az orok idokig "toltodik"

[ugyanaz a helyzet a linuxonline.hu-s oldallal, ahova ez at kellene iranyitson ... ]

Kerdes: nekifogtam, mar  csak a hecc kedveert is, vajon sikerul-e leforditanom a gentoo-portage.com szovegfile-jat, s ekozben merult fel, vannak-e "magyaritott" kifejezesek ezekre:

Portage Tree

Use Flag

Ebuild

 .. vagy csak ugy, "Flags" altalaban

vagy egyetertetek velem, hogy ezeket jobb beken hagyni, ahogy vannak  :Smile:  (be kell valljam, amugy nem vagyok a szoftverhonositas nagy hive  :Wink:  - ahhoz tul regota szamitogepezek es tul jol tudok angolul   :Cool:   )

----------

## keli

Na, ugy-ahogy megvolna a magyar forditas, lekoteleznetek, ha beleneznetek egy csoppet, itt:

http://test.gentoo-portage.com/language.php

Esetleg a nyelv-fileokat is elkuldhetem, ha valakit erdekel.

Ne a teljesen angolul maradt reszeket nezzetek, azert nem en vagyok a hibas  :Very Happy:  - nem volt minden benne a nyelvifile-ban, inkabb a magyar darabkak helyesseget/erthetoseget ...  :Smile: 

kossz, elore is ..

----------

## dr_strange

A MaGenTa új szerverre költözött, a http://magenta.linuxforum.hu címen lehet elérni.

A www.gentoo.hu a készítők tájékoztatása szerint még bizonytalan ideig nem indul el.

keli, ha ennyire benne vagy a fordításban, esetleg hivatalos gentoo dokumentáció fordításában is szívesen látnánk (www.gentoo.org/doc/hu/index.xml); rengeteg fordítanivaló van még ott

részletek a #gentoo-hu csatin a freenode-on

----------

## arkanlor

+1 magyar, jelentkezhettem volna már elöbb is...

a gentoo installáciot nem akarja valaki leforditani? akkor biztos több magyar jön gentoohoz!

mfg gábor

----------

## keli

http://magenta.linuxforum.hu/modules.php?name=x86-install

erre gondoltal?

bar ha jol latom fiuk, az oldal kisse "zavarban van" ... a magenta rendszere iso-8859-2 es, mig a telepitesi utmutato UTF-8 as karakterkeszlettel keszult ... aztan elsore eleg ijeszto a kinezete ...  :Smile: 

[vagy csak a bongeszom bolondult volna meg? remelem nem  :Smile:  ]

----------

## Quain

Jelentkezem én is, mint magyar...

Modemrõl telepíteg gentoot, és kíváncsi vagyok, nektes is elérhetetlen a mirrorok többsége, emerge sync nem mûködik sem default, sem az európai mirrorral???

(tulajdonképpen 1 wingate-es gép mögûl vagyok, de nem kéne gondot okoznia, nat megy...)

Még 1 furcsa dolog::: mirrorselect is v.hogy furcsán megy:ha elõször indítom, akkor jó eséllyel megy, ha viszont utána ctrl-c, majd újra próbálkozom megint nem tudja letolteni a mirror listet...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## darkeye

nekem nem megy gnome alatt a Keyboard Preferences-ben a magyar billentyuzet beallitasa. irtam rola szep bug report-okat mar:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52749

http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145132

de meg csak nem is reagaltak ra. talalkoztatok-e mar ezzel a problemaval? van otlet megoldasra?

----------

## SysOP XXL

Az elõzõ telepítésem alkalmával még GNOMEot használtam, akkor jött ki a 2.6-os, és a frissítés után nekem is elszállt. Most nem tudom megnézni, mivel nem vagyok abban a hangulatban, hogy lemergeljem az egész GNOMEot...

----------

## Illissius

+1  :Wink:  Győrújbarátról, mely Győr mellett vala

Második magyar Gentoo-s Opera használó...  :Shocked: 

Itt egy hosszú ö: ő

Annyi helyen lehet/kell linuxban nyelvet meg billentyűzetet állítani hogy... most nem találok rá illő kifejezést, de ideírom az összeset ami most eszembe jut:

Opera -> View -> Encoding (most auto-n van, a magyar a 8859-2)

Opera -> Tools -> Preferences -> Languages -> Default encoding (szerintem ez mindegy, mert angol encodingra (8859-1) van éppen állítva...)

KDE -> Control Center -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout (nekem a sima "hu" van) (GNOME-t nem tudom, mert nem használom)

/etc/X11/xorg.conf -> InputDevice / Keyboard (szintén nem hinném hogy számít, mert us-ra van állítva)

Ezen kívül még a kernel konfigban is mintha lettek volna encodingok, de lehet hogy azok csak a filesystemekhez voltak...

kernelnek most a ck-2.6.7-r5-öt használom, de mást nem is nagyon próbáltam (gentoo-dev-sources volt amikor még csak CLI-m volt, és szerettem volna egy kernelt ami biztosan működik, hogy utána kényelmesen el*hassak néhányat - végülis nem volt rá szükség). A nitro-sources tetszik még úgy ránézésre, majd lehet h. kipróbálom...

Egyébként mi az, ami a love-sources-ben annyira tetszik az embereknek? A ck-sourcesről tudom, hogy mindenféle latency csökkentő dolgok vannak benne amitől 'responsive'-bb lesz a desktop, de a love-sourcesről azon kívül hogy 'bleeding-edge' nem tudok semmit, pedig utánanéztem...

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> +1  Gyõrújbarátról, mely Gyõr mellett vala
> 
> Második magyar Gentoo-s Opera használó... 
> 
> Itt egy hosszú ö: õ
> ...

 

Nálam most a 2.6.8-rc2-nitro4 fut, sziklaszilárdan, eddig még nem fagytam vele  :Smile:  Az új rc3-ra alapulóra azért nem tértem át, mert a szöveg szerint nincs benne write-barrier, ami (bár sose kellett még bevetni) leírás alapján túl hasznos hogy otthagyjam   :Wink: 

Régesrég love-sources-t használtam, aztán a 2.6.7-es kerneltõl kezdve átálltam a ckra, majd a nitróra, amit per pillanat is használok.

A sebesség szempontjából legfõbb különbség a CPU scheduler (ütemezõ? magyarul még nem láttam sehol se  :Smile:  ), ami a loveban a Nick Piggins-féle NP, a ckban illetve a nitróban pedig a Con Kolivas-féle StairCase. A többi patch nagyjából ugyanaz szokott lenni, win4lin, reiser4, stb... Mikor melyiket sikerül integrálni  :Smile: 

Ha ráérsz szerintem próbáld ki mindkettõt, hogy melyik érzõdik gyorsabbnak  :Smile:  (ez a nitro számomra   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## xcut

üdv!

+1 Tiszakécskéről (Kecskemét környéki kisváros a Tisza mellett)

én még csak most próbálkozok a gentoo-val... ^^

----------

## PasiC

 *ProTech wrote:*   

> En is itt vagyok Ullesrol  Ha valaki nem tudna  az egy Szeged melletti falu.

 

Hali, akkor már én is bejelentkezem - Hódmezővásárhely (majdnem szomszéd  :Smile: ) )

Kérdésem is van ...

konzolon ékezetes karakterek helyett elég érdekes dolgokat látok  :Razz:  (nem utf-8 a fájlneveim többsége), főleg mc-ben zavaró

 - mellék-kérdés :Smile:  hova írjam be a LANG=hu_HU -t, hogy ne kelljen állandóan kiadni a parancsok előtt?

egyelőre ennyit a láma kérdésekből  :Smile: 

(másik disztró, amit sokat használtam/ok, az UHU:) ott ugyebár nem kellett ilyennel törődnöm ...)

Előre is köszi: PasiC

----------

## SysOP XXL

Én (nem feltétlen szabályosan) a /etc/profile legaljára írtam be, hogy

```
export LANG="hu_HU"
```

Karakterek... Próbáld meg az rc.conf-ban a CONSOLEFONT-ot lat2-16 -ra beállítani!

----------

## Vulpes_

+1 fő Budapest és Gödöllő.

----------

## dr_strange

azért szépen gyűlünk, lassacskán...

----------

## Vulpes_

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> azért szépen gyűlünk, lassacskán...

 

Igen.  :Smile:  Az ebbe a topic-ba írt magyar user-ek névsora, az első hozzászólásaik sorrendjében. Ha jól számoltam, eddig összesen 29-en vagyunk:

```
Faffy

Denes

insomniac

dr_strange

Mirrmurr

simca_x

sessionID

MacSteve

abergou

wrekno

zs

fdavid

kovacsi

K0byB0y

ardavan@kyrandia

keli

jadis

abiczo

SysOP XXL

ha5nyz

Sipi

ProTech

arkanlor

Quain

darkeye

Illissius

xcut

PasiC

Vulpes_

```

----------

## airwalker_ad

sziasztok!

+1 tag Bp-ről, csak, h 30an legyünk  :Smile: 

air

----------

## airwalker_ad

 *darkeye wrote:*   

> nekem nem megy gnome alatt a Keyboard Preferences-ben a magyar billentyuzet beallitasa. irtam rola szep bug report-okat mar:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52749
> 
> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145132
> ...

 

nekem is ez a problémám, de nem teljesen világos, hogy mit is kéne tennem az elhárítás érdekében...

valakinek sikerült már megoldani???

----------

## babahaj

Na akkor még egy magyart hozott a mikulás

javascript:emoticon(' :Cool: ')

----------

## zsoltika

 *airwalker_ad wrote:*   

>  *darkeye wrote:*   nekem nem megy gnome alatt a Keyboard Preferences-ben a magyar billentyuzet beallitasa. irtam rola szep bug report-okat mar:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52749
> 
> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145132
> ...

 

Helló fijug, + 1 Budapestrõl jelenleg, de eredetileg Szigetvár. Csak most fedeztem fel, hogy itt is van magyar topic.

És hogy miért a quote?

Vesseétek figyelõ szemeitek ide.

Remélem segít nektek is, egy kollégámnak már igen, õ adta a tippet, csak még nem regisztrált ide. Szóval thx Csipuka   :Wink: 

(Megj: a panelen még így sem fogja a zászlókat megjeleníteni - szerinte.)

Uff

--

Zsoltika, a.k.a. hiperlink #gentoo-hu -n

----------

## BBoy

+1 fő Győrből ...   :Wink: 

----------

## whitehawk

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

I R magyar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FT

Kedves Egybegyultek, en is bekoszonok. PPC-re probalok Gentoo-t rakni.

----------

## dr_strange

 *FT wrote:*   

> Kedves Egybegyultek, en is bekoszonok. PPC-re probalok Gentoo-t rakni.

 

Egyenest Japánból? Kicsi ez a Magyarország :Smile: 

----------

## FT

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> Egyenest Japánból? Kicsi ez a Magyarország

 

Igen, egy egész bolygónyi méretû...

Egyébként épp most ment fel a PPC-re a Gentoo (nem volt sima ügy, de megy), X meg kde meg minden más most következik. Ezt még Mac OS X-bõl írom.

----------

## zsoltika

 *FT wrote:*   

>  *dr_strange wrote:*   Egyenest Japánból? Kicsi ez a Magyarország 
> 
> Igen, egy egész bolygónyi méretû...
> 
> Egyébként épp most ment fel a PPC-re a Gentoo (nem volt sima ügy, de megy), X meg kde meg minden más most következik. Ezt még Mac OS X-bõl írom.

 

<ot>most már duplán irigyellek ... ppc + japán (pont manapság vitázom asszonnyal, hogy inkább Amerikát kellene meglátogatni (szerinte), vagy Japánt (szerintem), és egyelőre Portugália lett a közös terv, de majd jövőre meggyőzöm  :Smile:  ) </ot>

----------

## dr_strange

Körkérdés: szerintetek érdemes lenne külön szekciót kérnünk magunknak itt az other languages alatt, vagy túl kicsi a userbázis hozzá?

----------

## zsoltika

Szerintem miért ne? Hátha valaki épp it keresne megoldást a fórumon, és nem a MaGenTa-n, gentoo-hu-n, HUP/fórumon, indexen. És könyebb meglátni, ha külön szekciónk van.

Persze rögtön azt is el kell érni, hogy a magyar szekció legyen a fórum nyitóoldalának legtetején  :Very Happy: 

----------

## csab

Gondoltam benezek ide, hatha vannak magyarok is, es mindjart az elso topik! Jelentkezem Atlantabol. Igez, meg csak 1 hete vagyok Gentoo user, de mar szeretem!

Kerdes: nekem megy a magyar billentyuzet, gnome alatt, de nem tudjatok hogy tudok hosszu i-t gepelni a 104 gombos amerikai billentyuzeten? Alt+j nem mukodik.

----------

## dr_strange

nekem a quote/tilde helyén van az í (billkiosztás: hu_qwerty)

----------

## csab

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> nekem a quote/tilde helyén van az í (billkiosztás: hu_qwerty)

 

Most éppen újratelepítem a rendszert (gondoltam, egy hét után jóval kisebb munka mint egy éve után, és ahogy az lenni szokott, egy jét után már rájöttem pár dologra amit nem úgy kellett volna csinálni), de majd megpróbálom, ha újra lesz gnome -om. Köszi.

----------

## csab

Namármost nekem az egész totál meghülyült. Valami nagyon nincs itt rendben.

Valóban, a HUN (QWERTY) működik, és tényleg a ~ helyén van a hosszú i, de én azt a billentyűzetet nem is merem, nem is szoktam meg, egyéltalán nem is az a standard magyar billentyűzet. Az ugyanis a QWERTZ, ami nekem továbbra sem működik.

Megnéztem a kiosztás fájlt (/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/hu), és teljesen jónak tűnt, az Alt+j -re van definiálva a hosszú i. Valamiért mégsem működik. Sőt, láttam a fájlban, hogy annak rendje és módja szerint az AltGr+q lenne a "\", AltGr+w a "|", stb. Szóval arra jöttem rá, hogy AltGr nem működik rendesen. Gondoltam, kipróbálom, hogy az xorg.conf -ban definiálom a "hu" kiosztást. Csodák csodája, mikor inditottam a gépet, a gdm bejelentkező képernyőn, ahol még nem rontja el a gnome a dolgokat, volt hosszú i-m, AltGr+q,w minden működött. Amikor beléptem, megkérdezte, hogy akarom a gnome beálljtásaimat, vagy inkább maradok a default xorg.conf beállitásnál. Ha maradok, akkor működik az AltGr, ha nem akkor nem. Persze ha egyszer átváltok angol billentyűzetre, aztán vissza, akkor az egész elromlik.

Most jön a slusszpoén. Bemegyek a gnome billentyűzet konfigurációba, Layouts fül, Reset to default gomb. Helyes magyar billentyűzet, a váltó csak a Hun-t jrja ki. Hozzáadom az amerikai billentyűzetet NEM VÁLTOK ÁT, csak hozzáadtam, erre totál szétesik a magyar billentyűzetem, pl. nincs A betű!!! (Nem gépel semmit az A gomb.)

Itt valami nagy bug van...

----------

## zsoltika

 *csab wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Most jön a slusszpoén. Bemegyek a gnome billentyűzet konfigurációba, Layouts fül, Reset to default gomb. Helyes magyar billentyűzet, a váltó csak a Hun-t jrja ki. Hozzáadom az amerikai billentyűzetet NEM VÁLTOK ÁT, csak hozzáadtam, erre totál szétesik a magyar billentyűzetem, pl. nincs A betű!!! (Nem gépel semmit az A gomb.)
> 
> Itt valami nagy bug van...

 

Nem frissítettél mostanában xorg-ot? És aztán a /usr/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp konfig fájlt dispatch conf-val? Nekem akkor volt ilyesmi, ha mc + F3-val belenéztem a fileba, a dispatch-conf "telerakta" a diff outputjával  :Sad:  aztán xorg újrafordít (csak bin csomag készítés, majd install, dispatch-conf -nál a 't' megnyomásával (toggle-merge) vissza az eredeti-új verzióra, X újraindít, és innét jó.)

Ha ez a baj, akkor esetleg ez abbol is látszik, ha parancssorból próbálod (X alatt) konfigurálni a billentyűzetet, nekem pl. ez a hiba jött:

```
$ setxkbmap -option lv3:ralt_switch

Error loading new keyboard description
```

HTH,

Zsoltika

----------

## csab

 *zsoltika wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nem frissítettél mostanában xorg-ot? És aztán a /usr/lib/X11/xkb/xkbcomp konfig fájlt dispatch conf-val? Nekem akkor volt ilyesmi, ha mc + F3-val belenéztem a fileba, a dispatch-conf "telerakta" a diff outputjával  aztán xorg újrafordít (csak bin csomag készítés, majd install, dispatch-conf -nál a 't' megnyomásával (toggle-merge) vissza az eredeti-új verzióra, X újraindít, és innét jó.)
> 
> Ha ez a baj, akkor esetleg ez abbol is látszik, ha parancssorból próbálod (X alatt) konfigurálni a billentyűzetet, nekem pl. ez a hiba jött:
> ...

 

Nem semmi ilyesmit nem csináltam. Ez egy teljesen friss install, és alapból igy működött. Az emlitett parancs pedig lefut hiba nélkül, de nem változtat a viselkedésen.

----------

## dr_strange

GNOME alatt nekem sem működik a billkiosztás-váltó applet; ha nagyon kell, aliassal váltok terminálból.

----------

## zsoltika

Ezt a topicot néztétek már?

Hátha.

----------

## csab

 *zsoltika wrote:*   

> Ezt a topicot néztétek már?
> 
> Hátha.

 

Sajnos ez a topik nem mondott nekem ujat. Valoban, eloszor at kell masolni az emlitett fajlokat, hogy egyaltalan fel lehessen venni a magyar billentyuzetet, es az Alt, Meta dolog szukseges, hogy vissza lehessen billenmtyuzetrol valtani. De ez nem oldja meg a problemat, hogy a magyar billentyuzet nem jol mukodilk.

A problemat egyebkent elnapoltam. Lehet, hogy veszek egy magyar billentyuzetet es az xorg.conf beallitasokat hasznalom majd gnome-ban (erre van lehetoseg a "reset to deafult" gombbal, csak ezutan ne probald meg hozzaadni az angolt, lasd elozo hozzaszolasom). Akkor nem valtok. A masik lehetoseg, hogy megprobalom ravenni a gnome-or indulaskor, hogy a jobb Alt-ot ModeShift-kent ertse. Ez menubol nem megy, de ha esetleg elinditok egy xmodmap-et automatikusan gnome inditaskor, az mukodhet. Persze ekkor meg az Alt+Shift-es valtassal lehet bajom esetleg, de azt akor mondjuk atteszem mas billentyure es ugy megfelelne.

Most egyelore vannak fontosabb priritasok. Pl. kiloni a Mozillat gnome alol, hogy ne jojjon vissza update-nel. A gnome-light nem jo megoldas, mert az egy csomo mas csomagot is elengedne, ami nekem kell (ghostscript, gedit, gnome-games, stb.), es nem tul szep megoldas egyenkent bepakolni oket.

----------

## dr_strange

/etc/portage/package.mask?

----------

## csab

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.mask?

 

Az nem működik állítólag, mert akkor a gnome-ot többet nem tudod update-elni, mert egy dependency-je mask-olva van.

----------

## zsoltika

 *csab wrote:*   

> Pl. kiloni a Mozillat gnome alol, hogy ne jojjon vissza update-nel. A gnome-light nem jo megoldas, mert az egy csomo mas csomagot is elengedne, ami nekem kell (ghostscript, gedit, gnome-games, stb.), es nem tul szep megoldas egyenkent bepakolni oket.

 

Valóban nem túl szép, de mûködik. Vagy létrehozhatsz egy OVERLAY-t, amiben a gnome-light alapján átszerkeszted a gnome ebuildet.

----------

## Danuvius

Üdvözletem!  30-hányan vagyunk eddig már?

Beadtam egy felkérést egy Magyar nyelvû fórumra:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-330894.html

Szavazzatok ha akarjátok ti is.

----------

## csab

 *zsoltika wrote:*   

>  *csab wrote:*   Pl. kiloni a Mozillat gnome alol, hogy ne jojjon vissza update-nel. A gnome-light nem jo megoldas, mert az egy csomo mas csomagot is elengedne, ami nekem kell (ghostscript, gedit, gnome-games, stb.), es nem tul szep megoldas egyenkent bepakolni oket. 
> 
> Valóban nem túl szép, de mûködik. Vagy létrehozhatsz egy OVERLAY-t, amiben a gnome-light alapján átszerkeszted a gnome ebuildet.

 

Vegulis tenyleg ezt csinaltam a vegen. A billentyuzetvaltasrol meg lemondtam, veszek egy magyar billentyuzetet, ugyis megyek most ket hetre Magyarorszagra, aztan konstans magyar billentyuzet lesz beallitva, punktum.

Egy gyors kerdes (bar valoszinuleg magam is ki tudnam talani, de ha mar eppen ide irok...): Egyszer, csak probakeppen, elinditottam a gnome-volume-manager nevu progit. Csak mert olvastam a nevet, de nem is igazan tudtam mit csinal...  :Embarassed:   Azota persze minden gnome inditaskor felmountolja nekem a masik vinyon levo ntfs meg vfat particiokat. Ezekhez en szinte sosem nyulok Linux alatt, es biztonsagi okobol nem is szeretem, hogy mindig fel vannak mountolva. Hogy lehetne ezt a volume managert leallitani, vagy rabeszelni, hogy hanyagolja ezek automountolasat?

----------

## Danuvius

 *csab wrote:*   

>  *zsoltika wrote:*    *csab wrote:*   Pl. kiloni a Mozillat gnome alol, hogy ne jojjon vissza update-nel. A gnome-light nem jo megoldas, mert az egy csomo mas csomagot is elengedne, ami nekem kell (ghostscript, gedit, gnome-games, stb.), es nem tul szep megoldas egyenkent bepakolni oket. 
> 
> Valóban nem túl szép, de mûködik. Vagy létrehozhatsz egy OVERLAY-t, amiben a gnome-light alapján átszerkeszted a gnome ebuildet. 
> 
> Vegulis tenyleg ezt csinaltam a vegen. A billentyuzetvaltasrol meg lemondtam, veszek egy magyar billentyuzetet, ugyis megyek most ket hetre Magyarorszagra, aztan konstans magyar billentyuzet lesz beallitva, punktum.
> ...

 

Csabikám, megkérhetlek szavazz rá a Magyar Fórum felkérésre?

Ami a problémádat illeti, van egy santa gyanum hogy bár a Gnome Volume Manager kezdeményezte a problémát, nem az tartja életben.

Kukkants kérlek az /etc/fstab fájlodba és tedd fel ide a tartalmát.

Ha minden igaz, ebben a fájlban lesz utasítás hogy fel legyenek mountolva az ntfs meg a vfat particióid is.

Amint látom mi is van az fstab-edbe, megmondom mit kell kiszedni hogy békénhagyja a Windows particióidat.

----------

## Danuvius

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> Körkérdés: szerintetek érdemes lenne külön szekciót kérnünk magunknak itt az other languages alatt, vagy túl kicsi a userbázis hozzá?

 

Ne haragudj, dr_strange.  Nem láttam meg ezt a hozzászólásodat csak miután már beadtam a felkérésemet.  Egyébként tanácskoztam volna veled mielött neki indulok.  Számomra ez a téma bizonyiték arra hogy van egy méretes magyar felhasználó csoport.

Kérlek add szavazatod a Magyar Fórum Felkéréshez.  S ha benne vagy, szerintem jelentkezz te is esetleges moderátornak.  (nem mintha lenne bármi fogalmam is hogy mi módon választják ki moderál--de ártani nem árthat)

 *zsoltika wrote:*   

> Szerintem miért ne? Hátha valaki épp it keresne megoldást a fórumon, és nem a MaGenTa-n, gentoo-hu-n, HUP/fórumon, indexen. És könyebb meglátni, ha külön szekciónk van.
> 
> Persze rögtön azt is el kell érni, hogy a magyar szekció legyen a fórum nyitóoldalának legtetején 

 

Örülök hogy egyformán gondolkodunk, Zsoltika.  A Magyar Fórum Felkérésben pont ezt kértem.  Kérlek látogasd meg.

Továbbá, mint olvashatod, a Magyar fórum megnyításának egyik feltétele érdemleges méretû forgalom.

Ezért szeretnék kérni mindenkit aki Magyar s erre jár hogy kérdezzen bátran minnél többet annál jobb de:

új témát kezdve ebben a fórumban ("Other Languages"-ben) minden külön kérdésnek

FONTOS!!! írjon egy "[HU]" jelölõt a "Subject" elé--ez alapján becsülik majd meg az adminisztrátorok hogy van -e elég forgalom hogy egy Magyar fórum megnyitása érdemes legyen

Én, és biztos vagyok sokan mások is, rendszeresen ellenõrzöm innentõl fogva az "Other Languages" fórumot magyar témákért, és amit csak tudok megválaszolok.  Ha tudom, saját tudásom alapján; ha nem tudom, akkor meglévõ angol témák lefordítása alapján.

Szóval mindenki kérdezzen minnél többet, és szavazzon/szóljon hozzá a témához a Magyar Fórum Felkérés témában.

----------

## csab

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

>  *csab wrote:*    *zsoltika wrote:*    *csab wrote:*   Pl. kiloni a Mozillat gnome alol, hogy ne jojjon vissza update-nel. A gnome-light nem jo megoldas, mert az egy csomo mas csomagot is elengedne, ami nekem kell (ghostscript, gedit, gnome-games, stb.), es nem tul szep megoldas egyenkent bepakolni oket. 
> 
> Valóban nem túl szép, de mûködik. Vagy létrehozhatsz egy OVERLAY-t, amiben a gnome-light alapján átszerkeszted a gnome ebuildet. 
> 
> Vegulis tenyleg ezt csinaltam a vegen. A billentyuzetvaltasrol meg lemondtam, veszek egy magyar billentyuzetet, ugyis megyek most ket hetre Magyarorszagra, aztan konstans magyar billentyuzet lesz beallitva, punktum.
> ...

 

Őszintén szólva én nem hiszek a magyar fórumban. Itt úgyis mindenki tud angolul, és ha nekem igazán komoly kérdésem van, ami nem a magyar ékezetekkel kapcsolatos, akkor az angol nyelvű fórumokban teszem fel, mert jóval nagyobb a userbázis. Szóval nem szavazok.

 *Quote:*   

> Ami a problémádat illeti, van egy santa gyanum hogy bár a Gnome Volume Manager kezdeményezte a problémát, nem az tartja életben.
> 
> Kukkants kérlek az /etc/fstab fájlodba és tedd fel ide a tartalmát.
> 
> Ha minden igaz, ebben a fájlban lesz utasítás hogy fel legyenek mountolva az ntfs meg a vfat particióid is.
> ...

 

Nem hiszem, hogy ott a probléma. A két idetartozó sor:

/dev/hda1  /mnt/ntfs  ntfs  defaults,noauto,umask=0000,user,nls=utf8,ro  0 0

/dev/hda2  /mnt/shared  vfat  defaults,noauto,user,codepage=852,utf8  0 0

Kiderítem (ha tudom), aztán megírom, mi volt.

----------

## Danuvius

 *csab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Őszintén szólva én nem hiszek a magyar fórumban. Itt úgyis mindenki tud angolul, és ha nekem igazán komoly kérdésem van, ami nem a magyar ékezetekkel kapcsolatos, akkor az angol nyelvű fórumokban teszem fel, mert jóval nagyobb a userbázis. Szóval nem szavazok.
> 
> 

 

Hmmm... hát az igazat megvallva én sem önérdekbõl kezdeményeztem a dolgot.  Tizenegy éve Kanadában élek, s anyanyelvi szinten beszélek, írok, olvasok, és gondolkodok mind magyarül mind angolul.

Viszont amig nincs Magyar fórum addig nem igazán van magyar Gentoo felhasználói közösség se.  És így aki nem olyan otthonos az Angollal mint te meg én, annak pechje van.

Megértem hogy nem használnád kérdéseidre semmi gyakorísággal--de nem használnád mások segítése céljából se?  Vagy úgy véled majdhogy senki nem használja a Gentoo aki nem közép- vagy felsõfokú angolban?

 *csab wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ami a problémádat illeti, van egy santa gyanum hogy bár a Gnome Volume Manager kezdeményezte a problémát, nem az tartja életben.
> 
> Kukkants kérlek az /etc/fstab fájlodba és tedd fel ide a tartalmát.
> ...

 

Hát igazad van--az fstab-ed nem oka az automountolásnak.  Várom kiváncsian a megoldásod.  :Wink: 

----------

## csab

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

>  *csab wrote:*   
> 
> Őszintén szólva én nem hiszek a magyar fórumban. Itt úgyis mindenki tud angolul, és ha nekem igazán komoly kérdésem van, ami nem a magyar ékezetekkel kapcsolatos, akkor az angol nyelvű fórumokban teszem fel, mert jóval nagyobb a userbázis. Szóval nem szavazok.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Én megértem ezt az indoklást, és ezért jó, hogy van magyar topik, járok is ide rendszeresen, amint látjátok. De gondolj bele: ha magyar fórum van, akkor azon belül topikokat kellene nyitni. Tényleg van annyi megbeszélnivalónk? Úgy értem, hogy pl. egy angol nyelvű fórum káosz lenne, ha csak egy topik lenne és abba ömplesztve mennének a kérések, de ez a magyar topik jó ez így. Senkinek sem volt talán még igazán komoly kérdése, szinte csak csevegni járunk ide, a közösségért. Ami egyáltalán nem rossz, csak szerintem nem igényel külön fórumot.

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

>  *csab wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ami a problémádat illeti, van egy santa gyanum hogy bár a Gnome Volume Manager kezdeményezte a problémát, nem az tartja életben.
> 
> Kukkants kérlek az /etc/fstab fájlodba és tedd fel ide a tartalmát.
> ...

 

A megoldás valóban az volt, amire gondoltam: a gnome session elmentette azt, hogy a gnome-volume-manager futott, és így minden loginnél elindította. Megoldás: ki kell venni a gnome-volume-manager -t a sessionből: Applications/Desktop Preferences/Advanced/Sessions.

Amúgy annyira nem rossz ez a volume manager, ha sikerülne belőnöm úgy, hogy a Windows partíciókat békén hagyja, akkor lehet, hogy használnám is. Kényelmes dolog, hogy amikor rádugom az mp3 lejátszóm egyből mountolja, vagy a digitális kamerát, és elindítja a megfelelő progit.

----------

## Danuvius

 *csab wrote:*   

> Én megértem ezt az indoklást, és ezért jó, hogy van magyar topik, járok is ide rendszeresen, amint látjátok. De gondolj bele: ha magyar fórum van, akkor azon belül topikokat kellene nyitni. Tényleg van annyi megbeszélnivalónk? Úgy értem, hogy pl. egy angol nyelvű fórum káosz lenne, ha csak egy topik lenne és abba ömplesztve mennének a kérések, de ez a magyar topik jó ez így. Senkinek sem volt talán még igazán komoly kérdése, szinte csak csevegni járunk ide, a közösségért. Ami egyáltalán nem rossz, csak szerintem nem igényel külön fórumot.
> 
> 

 

Hát értem én is a te indoklásodat.  De van szerintem 100+ magyar felhasználó.  Ha lenne kilátás arra hogy magyar témát kezdve választ kapjanak, akkor szerintem menne a dolog.

Így, hogy nem igazán van; engem nem lep meg hogy minden egy témába jön.

Persze lehet hogy tévedek.  Idõ kérdése és kiderül.

Amig a Gnome Volume Manager-t illeti, örülök hogy sikerült megoldanod a dolgot.  Én magam nem vagyok híve a dinamikus mountolásnak.  Szeretem magam teljes mértékben úrának érezni annak hogy mi van mountolva és mi nincs.  Avagy: ha én nem mountoltam, tudom nincs mountolva; stb.  De ha már mp3 lejátszóra jön a téma, akkor tán már én magam is meggondolnám a dolgot mégegyszer.  (Pillanatnyilag csak CD-kkel és DVD-kkel üzemelek.)

----------

## dr_strange

Saját gentoos portálomon, a Magentán 100+ regisztrált felhasználó van. Jelentős részük ugyan egyszer vagy csak nagyon ritkán nézett felénk, de azért szaporodik a gentoosok száma, legalábbis a HUP-on és linuxfórumon feltűnő kérdésekből erre következtetek.

----------

## Danuvius

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> Saját gentoos portálomon, a Magentán 100+ regisztrált felhasználó van. Jelentős részük ugyan egyszer vagy csak nagyon ritkán nézett felénk, de azért szaporodik a gentoosok száma, legalábbis a HUP-on és linuxfórumon feltűnő kérdésekből erre következtetek.

 

Hogy tisztan lassam a dolgot--tamogatod magyar forum megnyitasat itt is?  Vagy ugy erzed ez versengene a te forumoddal?

----------

## dr_strange

nem gondolom, hogy versengene, én is vagy négy portálra járok, ahol gentoos topikok vannak; amúgy úgy érzem, mindenki azt a fórumot látogatja, amit megszokott; ha valaki például a HUP-on kezdte a fórumozást, az továbbra is ott fogja megnyitni a topikjait, mert azt a közösséget szokta meg

úgyhogy legyen nyugodtan itt is külön magyar szekció, elfér; csak az a veszélye, hogy nem lesz látogatottsága - ebben a topikban is volt, hogy hosszú napokig nem volt egyetlen hozzászólás sem

----------

## Danuvius

 *dr_strange wrote:*   

> nem gondolom, hogy versengene, én is vagy négy portálra járok, ahol gentoos topikok vannak; amúgy úgy érzem, mindenki azt a fórumot látogatja, amit megszokott; ha valaki például a HUP-on kezdte a fórumozást, az továbbra is ott fogja megnyitni a topikjait, mert azt a közösséget szokta meg
> 
> úgyhogy legyen nyugodtan itt is külön magyar szekció, elfér; csak az a veszélye, hogy nem lesz látogatottsága - ebben a topikban is volt, hogy hosszú napokig nem volt egyetlen hozzászólás sem

 

Köszi.  Értem, és logikus amit mondasz.

Ami ezt a topikot illeti, ha az átlagot nézzük a számokból (2002 Június 25 - 2005 Május 2, 96 hozzászólás, 3100 megtekintés) akkor...

... ez napi 2.98 megtekintést jelent.

... 10.85 naponta 1 hozzászólást jelent.

Persze nem nagy számok ezek.  De valami mértékû rendszeres forgalomra utalnak.

És beleszámítva hogy egy "Hungarian" fórum láthatóbb lenne a honlapon, meg hogy ha vannak akik tudnak válaszolni és idõröl idõre érdekes HOWTO-k meg mások is felkerülnek, szerintem ezek a számok jó mértékben feljavulnak majd.

Legalábbis bízom benne hogy így lesz.  :Wink: 

A Katalán nyelvûek két hónap alatt 34 szavazatott gyüjtöttek a Katalán nyelvû fórum megnyitására (és "nem" volt a válasz).  A Magyar fórum megnyitására tett felkérés pedig már kevesebb mint négy nap után már 26 szavazat van.

----------

## maxbayne

 :Very Happy: 

Üdv mindenki - nek Magyarországról !!!

Szavaztam "igen / yes" -val,-vel . Remélem lesz magyar fórum .

Februárban kezdtem a linuxot (végigpróbáltam 1pár distrót Suse, Mandrake , Fedora c3, Slackware -a slack király volt -

most Gentoo (süti).

Az első két install nem sikerült (ja ,volt Vidalinux 1.1 is ) a 3. OK volt (stage 2) egy hétvége volt és sikerült hazavágnom ,

ez a mostani stage 3 vagány : Ati 3d müxik pl. 

Na, szavazzon mindenki !

maxbayne

----------

## Danuvius

 *maxbayne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Üdv mindenki - nek Magyarországról !!!
> 
> Szavaztam "igen / yes" -val,-vel . Remélem lesz magyar fórum .
> ...

 

Köszi és Isten hozott, maxbayne!

Bármi gondod van, kérlek kezdj új topikot az "Other Languages" fórumban ([HU] elõjelzõt téve a "Subject"-ba) és segítek (meg biztos vagyok más is) ahogy tudok.

Hol tartasz a rendszer felállításában?  Gondolom már X.org és KDE/Gnome megvan?  Mi mást tervezel?

Sok videód van?  Tegnap este sikerült feltennem egy x264 (H264-es codec) képes verzióját az mencoder-nak... 260 MB-os 22 perces rajzfilmbõl sikerült vele készítenem egy 55 MB-os H264 kódolt verziót mely majdhogynem azonos minõségû (már szabad szemmel nézve legalábbis)... és hogy tisztán értsd, mindkét verzió szép és tiszta minõségû, se nem gyenge se nem pocsék.

Tervezek megírni egy HOWTO-t errõl... úgyhogy akit érdekel a dolog az kukkantson vissza mindenképpen az "Other Languages"-be az elkövetkezõ napokban.

----------

## maxbayne

Hol tartasz a rendszer felállításában?  Gondolom már X.org és KDE/Gnome megvan?  Mi mást tervezel?

Hali !

Már majdnem minden meg van ami nekem kell .

cedega kell még + how-to hozzá .

És be kellene állítani az 5.1 hangot Asus A7N8X Deluxe -on (alaplapi hangkártya ,van hang de csak stereo )

találtam már beállításokat de ott a driver modulként volt a kernelben , én pedig fix-re forgattam és nem tudom hol és hogyan configoljam . Gnome -ot használok (amultkor Kde - emergeltem kb. 12 óra volt ccache nélkül , most az be van 

állítva 2Gb -ra ) elég gyorsan települt . 

asszem ennyi 

maxbayne8)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *maxbayne wrote:*   

> Hol tartasz a rendszer felállításában?  Gondolom már X.org és KDE/Gnome megvan?  Mi mást tervezel?
> 
> Hali !
> 
> Már majdnem minden meg van ami nekem kell .
> ...

 

A cedegával tudok segíteni.  Nyitnál egy új topikot ebben a fórumban evvel a kérdéssel?

A hang terén, kérlek úgyszintén.  A gentoo ALSA utasításokat követted?

Nyisd meg az új topikokat, és segítek megoldani mindkét problémát ahogy csak tudom. =)  (nem tünik túl problémásnak egyik se)

----------

## Danuvius

 *maxbayne wrote:*   

> cedega kell még + how-to hozzá

 

A cedegán mellesleg mûkõdik a Warcraft III a hivatalos Magyarítással, 100% tökéletesen. =)

----------

## SuperPityu2002

No akkor plusz egy Gentoo-mániás magyar.

Gentoo forever!

I.

----------

## budee

hali, na meg egy magyar, szlovakiabol. nagyon allat a gentoo, probaltam tobb disztrot is (redhat, suse, mandrake, debian, sot meg linuxfromscratch is) egyik se igazan tetszett, de a gentoo-t imadom. otthon meg egy regi 166MMX-en is az fut  :Smile: 

peace, bud

ja, http://portal.hok.sk/ is gentoo-n muxik  :Smile: 

----------

## maxbayne

Danuvius wrote :

 *Quote:*   

> A cedegával tudok segíteni.  Nyitnál egy új topikot ebben a fórumban evvel a kérdéssel?
> 
> A hang terén, kérlek úgyszintén.  A gentoo ALSA utasításokat követted?
> 
> Nyisd meg az új topikokat, és segítek megoldani mindkét problémát ahogy csak tudom. =)  (nem tünik túl problémásnak egyik se) 

 

Problémám nincs velük mert még nem csináltam velük semmit ; ezek még nincsenek beállítva .

De a  magyar nvelvű fórum miatt nyithatok topikokat ,ha ez segít . Csak este 7,8 körül érek rá ismét . 

bye .

----------

## dblaci

+1 ember Szegedrõl. :Cool: 

----------

## Huping

Sziasztok, eggyel megint többen vagytok (vagyunk). Szavazat leadva.

----------

## BBoy

Én is támogatom a magyar fórum ötletét! Szavazatot leadtam...

----------

## ember

Aggyisten, atyafiak!

Hadd öregbítsem e tisztes fórum magyar közösségét egy bújdosó székellyel. Szavazni is szavaztam, hogy a fórum bölcsei Gábor Áron apánk szerint mondhassák hogy "Lesz magyar fórum"  :Wink: 

Még nem vágám beli a fészém (magyarúl: "nem vágtam bele a fejszém") a Gentoo-ba, de fogom, csak egy kicsi idôm legyen rá.  S akit netán érdekelne, hogy honnan származok, annak Mikes Kelemen atyánkfia szerint felelném: Úgy szeretem mát Berlint, hogy el nem felejthetem Köpecet.

----------

## aidy

Az anjám magyar! Én nem birok irni elég jól... de a beszélés OK.  :Very Happy:  (Hope that was correct...)

----------

## zsoltika

 *LordMyth wrote:*   

> Az anjám magyar! Én nem birok irni elég jól... de a beszélés OK.  (Hope that was correct...)

 

Almost  :Smile: 

Üdv sorainkban!

----------

## bszente

+1 felhasználó Marosvásárhelyrõl.

Tavaly õsszel telt be a hócipõm a windozzal, olyannyira, hogy teljesen áttértem Gentoo-ra.

Szerintem igenis szükség van a magyar fórumra, több barátom is van, aki szívesebben olvasná magyarul a dokumentációkat. Azért nem mindenki aki ide jár profi angol nyelvtudásból, így sok tekintetben nehézséget jelenthet nekik a csak angol fórum.

Biztos vagyok benne, hogy sok - a kárpátmedencébõl - elszármazott honfitárs is szívesen olvasna/segítene magyarul.

LordMyth, örvendek, hogy itt vagy.

----------

## dr_strange

Újra csak támogatom a magyar szekció ötletét.

Ugyanakkor minden kedves gentoost szeretettel látok a MaGenTán, ami drupalon fut, így közösségi szerkesztést tesz lehetővé. Minél több helyen folyik diszkusszió, annál nagyobb az esély, hogy az ember megtalálja a számára fontos információt.

----------

## ffpp

Velem együtt még egy. Veszprémbõl.

ps.: Hogy áll a magyar-section itt?

----------

## fdavid

Egyetertek azzal, hogy legeyen magyar nyelvu forum (szavaztam is), de:

1. Meglehetosen visszatetszo volt a privat uzenetben valo erolkodes.

2. A MaGenTa oldal sem mutat megfelelo forgalamat, pedig nem tegnap indult. Ez persze nem kritika, csak vmilyen szinten mutatja, hogy tul sok forrast ekkora kozosseg nem tart eletben.

3. A magyar nyelvu dokumentacio pedig lekerult a hivatalos weboldalrol. http://hup.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9059

A problemat abban latom, hogy nagyon keves olyan ember van, aki jo angol tudassal rendelkezik es hajlando forditani. Ha igy tesz, akkor megszallottsagbol csinalja, vagy szeret forditani. Mindenki mas vagy nem rendelkezik a megfelelo angol tudassal, igy a forditas nagyon lassan halad, es esetleg pontatlan vagy hibas lesz, vagy pedig jol tud angolul, es ezert egyaltalan nem motivalt abban, hogy forditson.

Azt javaslom, hogy ujra kellene gondolni, hogy mik a prioritasok es mennyi eroforras all rendelkezesre, mert a mindent akarasbol semmi sem lesz.

----------

## escie

sziasztok,

en is magyar vagyok, és ugysejtem Nyiregyhazarol az egyetlen gentoo-s...  :Very Happy: 

szavaztam egy igent, hatha lesz belole valami. 

atfutottam ezt a topikot, vannak ismeros arcok.  :Smile: 

ezev augusztus ota nyustolom a gentoo-t, volt boven problemam, de joreszt megoldottuk a prohardver forumon.

most perpillanat semmi gikszer nincs, illetve van egynehany, amibe jelenleg bele vagyok torodve.  :Very Happy: 

latom kezd kialakulni egy kisebb tarsasag, remelem beferek meg en is.  :Wink: 

----------

## fdavid

 *escie wrote:*   

> illetve van egynehany, amibe jelenleg bele vagyok torodve. 

 

Ha problemad van dobd fel itt a forumon, vagy a HUP-on, lehet, hogy tudunk segiteni.

----------

## Leipoxa

Jelentkezem én is!  :Smile: 

most telepitettem a gentoo-t a notebookomra, a fontos dolgok már üzemelnek, de néhány beállitás még hátra van.

az egyik a hosszú "i", a másik a hibernálás illetve készenléti állapot.

van valakinek tapasztalata ez ügyben ?

----------

## ProTech

Aki regisztralva van a HUP forumon, es meg nem szavazott a kedvenc Linux Disztrojara az itt megteheti  :Smile: 

http://www.hup.hu/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=8628

Jelenlegi allas szerint a Gentoo harmadik 20 szavazattal lemaradva az Ubunto mogott.

----------

## Varean

+1

Magyar vagyok es Gentoo-ot hasznalok.   :Wink: 

----------

## krapansky

+1 szavazat a gentoora  :Razz: ,

kosz, hogy szoltal

 *ProTech wrote:*   

> Aki regisztralva van a HUP forumon, es meg nem szavazott a kedvenc Linux Disztrojara az itt megteheti 
> 
> http://www.hup.hu/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=8628
> 
> Jelenlegi allas szerint a Gentoo harmadik 20 szavazattal lemaradva az Ubunto mogott.

 

----------

## acfreeman

Csak futolag atszaladtam a topicon, Angliabol nem lattam senkit az itt jelen levok kozott, ugyh gyarapitanam a letszamot.  :Smile: 

----------

## KKatee

+ 1 ember (nõ-ember, némber  :Smile:  )

----------

## acfreeman

 *KKatee wrote:*   

> + 1 ember (nõ-ember, némber  )

 

hup-rol?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KKatee

 *acfreeman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hup-rol? 

 

Igen. Meg linuxforum.hu-ról.  :Smile: 

----------

## acfreeman

 *KKatee wrote:*   

>  *acfreeman wrote:*   
> 
> hup-rol?  
> 
> Igen. Meg linuxforum.hu-ról. 

 

Sejtettem. Csak ismeros volt a nev vhonnan.  :Wink: 

ps: bekapcsolom en is az email ertesitest, gyuljenek az emberek, na meg hadd porogjon fel ez a topik  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aidy

Furcsa hogy yjen sok Magyar beszélü kúlföldiek vannak...

Ne nezd a hibakat, alig birok írni Magyarül  :Very Happy: 

----------

## saynos

Udv! 

Saynos is itt van, Jo magyar honbol  :Smile: 

----------

## juuzer

Háj!

Egy felhasználóval több!

----------

## ApophisSaw

Sziasztok!!

Nemrég ismertem meg a Gentoot .

És nagyon szeretem.

Már a telepitésével is annyit tanultam amennyit még eddig soha.

Szerintem ez a legkirályabb linux.

+ 1 Gentoo user  :Smile: 

támogatom a Gentoo pingvineket  :Exclamation: 

----------

## zsoltika

Back on track.

Mármint vissza a Gentoo-hoz, kb. 3/4 év Ubuntu (és Arch) vmint Windows után. 

Végre, ráadásul az új munkahelyemen sokkal erõsebb gépen, jobb hálozattal, hallluja.

Üdv mindenkinek, 

Zsoltik@

----------

## evone

hi, nagyon keves angol tudasom van, ezert szeretnem ha valaki leforditana angolra es valahogy eljuttatna az illetekesnek a gentoo staffban a kovetkezo problemam, vagy legalabbis elmondana en kinek kuldjem el  :Smile:  szoval, a problema eleg kicsi, mindossze annyi a gondom hogy a portage-ban ugye van nvidia-legacy-drivers, meg nvidia-drivers. nekem szemelyszerint geforce 2-m van, amit az nvidia drivers hivatalosan nem tamogat mar, de a legacy vonal igen, viszont a portageban nvidia-drivers alatt vannak a legacy driverek is! marpedig az nvidia oldalan ez van:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux IA32
> 
> Latest Version: 100.14.11
> 
> Latest Legacy GPU version (1.0-71xx series): 1.0-7185
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
> 
> The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
> 
> NVIDIA GPU product 	Device PCI ID
> ...

 

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/README/appendix-a.html

szoval amik nvidia-driversben vannak 1.0.* verzio szammal, jolenne atrakni nvidia-legacy-driversbe mert pl ha nem figyelek frissiteskor es nyomok egy yest vagy megse kerdeztetem az upgradeval akkor siman felrak egy olyan drivert ami nem is supportolja a kartyam, masreszt az ujabb felhasznaloknak ez gondot okozhat  :Wink: 

ha nem is szoszerint de hogy ertsek a gentoosok lekene forditani ezt angolra  :Smile:  elore is koszi

update: csakhogy ne legyen felreertes nem okozott ez gondot .. kimaskoltam es megy, de azert jolenne ha a helyen lennenek a dolgok

----------

## Jensen

Fel! Támadunk!

----------

## kanesoban

+1 Gentoo user, hogy rontsam a statisztikát.   :Cool: 

----------

## vasy

Már régóta gondolkoztam, hogy írok ide. Lassan 1 éve, hogy Gentoo-zok.

Jó kis diszto.

+1

----------

## DeeLee

Üdv mindenkinek!

Remélem nem off és hogy még szokták nézni a forumot.

Szóval adott egy gentoo stage3 minden flott.

samba -tuti.  :Very Happy: 

clamav freshclam fent és megy is.

Csak éppen a samba-vscan -t nem tudom felrakni.   :Question: 

Szóval megvan a samba forrás

./automake.sh && ./configure

make proto   :Smile: 

samba-vscan:

 ./configure --with-samba-source=/"megadom a samba source forrását" 

és make

legalábbis a leírás szerint.

 :Mad: 

De akkora következő történik:

Compiling global/vscan-message.c with -fPIC

In file included from /usr/src/samba3-vscan-0.4.0-snapshot1/include/vscan-global.h:4,

                 from global/vscan-message.c:16:

/usr/src/samba-3.0.28/source/include/includes.h:102:31: error: system/capability.h: Nincs ilyen fájl vagy könyvtár

és még pár fájl amit nem talál...

És gondolom ennek köszönhetően jön a többi hiba:

/usr/src/samba-3.0.28/source/include/proto.h:147: warning: ‘struct group’ declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/samba-3.0.28/source/include/proto.h:147: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/usr/src/samba-3.0.28/source/include/proto.h:249: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘*’ token

 :Crying or Very sad: 

és ez megy oldalakon keresztül.

Na most ezek a fájl -ok léteznek csak nem ott ahol ő keresi.

Azt már próbáltam hogy átmásoltam a  fájl -okat oda ahol megtalálja de sok jó nem sült ki belölle.

Annyival jobb lett hogy Csak 1 hiba üzenet volt. De lefordítani így sem lehetett. 

Próbáltam rpm csomagból kivadászni a vscan-clamav.so fájl -t de az meg „initialization failed: NT_STAUS_OBJECT_NAME_COLLUSION” hibával száll el.

Valaki használt már ilyet? És ha igen hogy sikerült felraknia??? 

Segítséget előre is köszönöm

----------

## mokia

Megoldanám a fenti problémát bár 2008-as. Kizárt, hogy aktuális.

----------

## hron

Akit esetleg érdekel, magyar fórum erre: http://forum.gentoolinux.hu illetve portál itt: http://gentoolinux.hu sajnos nem túl aktív a közösség, kellene még emberke.

----------

## atomjani

Nem tudom, hogy mennyit segíthet a Gentoo adta optimizáció, mennyire simán mennek a programok, mennyire van a rendszer még támogatva. Felmegy e a legfrissebb Firefox, LibreOffice, Qt5 stb, de a kevésbé népszerű programokra is gondolok.

Nekem van 1.5 Hz-es celeron procis, 433 MB-os memóriás laptopom. Szóval nem valami gyors és nem tudom, hogy mennyire lesz gyorsabb a laptopom Gentoo által. LXDE felülettel akarom, ami a leghasználhatóbb és legkevesebb erőforrást használó grafikus felületként ismerem. A Manjaro linux alatt LXDE felülettel alapból kb 64 MB memóriát eszik. A Firefoxom 1 GB-ot, kb 300 MB megy memóriába, a többi Swapba. A gépemre lefordult változat hátha jobban működne.

Szóval nem akarok vele felsülni. Nem arról van szó, hogy mellette ne lenne más linux. Sokkal inkább arról van szó, hogy itt az ember rengeteg időt belerak abba a reményben, hogy a lehető legjobban optimizált rendszer fog működni, amivel a programok is jól mennek.

A másik, hogy azt sem tudom, hogy majd mit adjak meg az optimizálás során. Honnan tudjam például, hogy az én processzorom i386-os és nem i686-os? Vagy hogy SS2 utasítás készlettel megy e a proci vagy ezt majd a rendszer telepítője automatikusan felismeri. 

A laptopom ez:

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7087.htm

Bár van netkábel, wifi is, ezek beállítása is okozhat gondot. A wifi támogatása a kernel 3.10-es verzióba van beleforgatva, tehát erre mindenképp szükségem lesz. A hálózati kábelem egy wifi/router/modem cuccból jön ki, mert ez a három funkció egy készülékben van meg.

Régen a bátyámmal már szórakoztunk a gentooval, de akkor a stage 1 is támogatva volt, igaz akkor is a stage 3-mal szórakoztunk. Azt hiszem nem is sikerült mindent megcsinálni. Hogy az olyan régi magyar dokumentáció mennyire segít e, mennyire változott meg a telepítési része, azt nem tudom.

Ugye elég sokáig tarthat, mire sikerül feltelepíteni a gentoot, a processzor se igazán gyors. Ide kapcsolódó kérdésem meg az, hogy mi az, amit meg kell csinálni ahhoz, hogy legközelebb tudjam folytatni a gentoo telepítését? Tehát ha egy folyamatig eljutok, akkor akár ki is kapcsolhatom a gépet vagy újra indítva a bootmanagerrel másik linuxot használok. Aztán amikor van időm és kedvem újra, akkor onnan folytathatom a telepítést, ahol abbahagytam. Vagy amikor tudok egy problémára már megoldást, mert én is elakadhatok benne. Nyilván újra kell bootolni a pendrive-ról(gondolom) és pár paranccsal visszakerülni oda, ahol a telepítést abbahagytam.

Ha eljutok odáig, hogy egy jól működő gentoo rendszert összeraktam és azt látom, hogy elég sok pozitív hozadéka van, akkor talán ezt fogom használni. Miért használnák mást, ha jobban fut, mint bármelyik más linux rendszer és minden programot tudok használni, amit másik rendszer alatt is használtam?

----------

## 13kernel37

Sziasztok!

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra. Eddig nem tűnt fel, hogy van magyar szekció is!

Kezdő vagyok Gentoo terén, viszont adott egy feladat:

- van egy régi PC, 1GB DDRII ram, 1.7Ghz processzorral, tehát egy igen gyenge konfiguráció

A feladat az lenne, hogy ezen a PC-n valahogy a lehető legkisebb erőforrásokat felemésztő

operációs rendszert rakjak össze, ezért is esett a választásom a Gentoo -ra.

- a PC feladata:

van két darab ilyen Hikvision IP kamerám, melynek a képét szeretném RTSP -n kinyerni,lehetőleg

a legjobb minőségben, amit a hardver lehetővé tesz,  majd ennek a képét VLC media Playerrel jeleníteném 

meg egy monitoron, 0-24 órán keresztül.

Mit javasoltok erre a feladatra, hogy tudnám optimalizálni az OS -t, hogy a lehető 

legkevesebb erőforrásból gazdálkodjon?

Van esetleg kifejezetten kis erőforrású op. rendszer, vagy jó választás a Gentoo ?

Látom, hogy nem valami aktív mostanában a fórum, de bízom egy gyors válaszban!  :Smile: 

----------

## G3ph4z

Sajnálom, hogy már nem aktív a topic  :Sad: 

----------

## ffpp

 *G3ph4z wrote:*   

> Sajnálom, hogy már nem aktív a topic 

 

hogy érted?   :Wink: 

----------

